# Friends for German Blue Rams?



## Nic (Sep 18, 2006)

I picked up 3 German Blue Rams last week (I think they are all males). I have them in a 55G tank with 2 Cory Cats and a betta. I would like to add some more fish into the tank but have never had Rams before so I wasn't sure what was compatible. Looking around online, various website give very different descriptions of compatible fish. 

Ideally I would like to add fish that school. I was thinking neon/cardinal tetras, or maybe a school of barbs. What other fish are ok to put in with the rams that aren't going to cause problems?


----------



## tlef316 (May 10, 2008)

i have cardinals and rummy nose tetras with my gold ram and they have no problems. I also have a pair of Apistos that he doesnt like, but the tank is big enough that it isnt a major concern. He killed my other gold ram, who i assume was just a weaker male.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

I strongly suggest you don't keep a betta with cichlids, tetras or barbs, especially a male Splendens.

Those bright, slow-moving, long trailing fins are way too much of an irrisistable target for most other fish, even those who don't normally nip.

Your betta may end up being ripped to pieces. They're really better off by themselves, or with bottom dwellers like corys or small algae eaters like otos.


----------



## Micah Kyle (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with seAdams, they will nip the heck to of your betta.

You need to return 2 male rams for females. They'll have territory disputes, and you'll need more cory cats (atleast 3 more to keep them comfortable), which could also cause a fuss as rams are bottom dwellers.

Rams are compatible with most community fish. Tetras, barbs, rainbows.... Just don't do too many bottom dwellers. I say gets some Hatchets, maybe some rummynose or black phantoms.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

I have variety of small cichlids, discus, and tetras in my tank and of course a betta. No nipping whatsoever. Neon and Cardinals are good tank mates for your Rams and betta.


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with the pp's, return two of the male rams and try to find a female. And add to your school of cory cats because they like groups of 6+. After that, a school of tetras or pencilfish would look nice.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i had mine with boesemanis (they didnt like each other too much, but werent killing each other either), SAEs, black neons, neons, guppies, zebra danios, gold clouds, etc.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glow light tetras look nice.They dont bother my ram & are laid back.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I have about 10 black neons with my GBR pair but mine don't really school much. I think their dark color is a nice contrast to the GBRs.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have mine with...

-Angelfish (A couple breeding pairs)
-Rainbows (3-4 different kinds in schools of 6+ each)
-Rummynoses
-Cardinals
-Gouramis
-Bettas (both male and female-no fin nipping at all)
-Congo tetras
-Columbian tetras
-Cory Cats
-Bushy nose plecos
-Ottos
-A few misc plattys and tetras
-I'm sure there are more I'm forgetting


----------

